# "¡Qué va!"



## Suazguanamisqua

Hola:
Esta expresión en español quiere decir "en lo absoluto" o "para nada" o "no lo creo ni un poco".
Ejemplos:
1. ¿Te dieron el aumenteo?
¡Qué va! A contrario, están reduciendo gastos.
2. Yo gané todas las competencias de atletismo en la escuela.
¡Qué va! Si después de correr 20m ya estás asfixiada.

¿Existe una así en portugués?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## MOC

En Portugal:

"Achas mesmo?"

"É porque sim." (ironico)

Aunque no sean traducciones son expresiones que significan lo mismo, y se utilizán en las mismas situaciónes.

Otras hay que no se me ocurren ahora, pero esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

No Brasil, diriamos:

1. Até parece!

E quando está se referindo somente a sua pessoa, podes dizer também:

2. Quem me dera!


----------



## ceballos

E "nem por isso"?


----------



## Vanda

E a outra famosa, que cabe para tudo: Fala sério!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Muy bueno fue para mí también saberlo. Ya había escuchado mucho até parece e fala sério y no le había encontrado la relación con "¡Qué va!"

Buenas.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Es difícil relacionar directamente esas expresiones. Por ejemplo, la de "até parece" ¿cómo sería en contexto? ¿o la de "quem me dera"?
Un abrazo.


----------



## Vanda

¿Te dieron el aumenteo? - ¡Qué va! A contrario, están reduciendo gastos.
_Até parece! Ao contrário, estão reduzindo os gastos, isso sim.
Quem me dera! Ao contrário, estão reduzindo os gastos, isso sim._

2. Yo gané todas las competencias de atletismo en la escuela. - ¡Qué va! Si después de correr 20m ya estás asfixiada.
_Até parece! Você não consegue nem correr 20 m que já fica sem fôlego!
_(fiz uma tradução livre)
Acrescentei o isso sim, que também acrescentamos para dar ênfase.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

¡Legal! É verdade que eu precisava as ver no contexto para "acreditar" porque são muito diferentes mesmo.
Obrigada.


----------



## ceballos

Vanda mas não percebo porque se usa: Quem me dera?, eu pensava que expressava desejo e ¡qué va! antes parece-me uma negação. Podias mostrar mais um exemplo?
Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Pois não. Vai depender do contexto em que você estiver usando o "quem me dera" como no primeiro exemplo dado:
_Quem me dera! Ao contrário, estão reduzindo os gastos, isso sim.

Te dieron el aumento? - ¡Qué va! A contrario, están reduciendo gastos_

Te deram um aumento? - Quem me dera! (implícito: quem me dera que tivessem me dado um aumento/ eu gostaria que eles tivessem me dado um aumento,) mas, ao contrário, o que fizeram foi reduzir os gastos.


----------



## Katuka

Vanda said:


> ¿Te dieron el aumenteo? - ¡Qué va! A contrario, están reduciendo gastos.
> _Até parece! Ao contrário, estão reduzindo os gastos, isso sim._
> _Quem me dera! Ao contrário, estão reduzindo os gastos, isso sim._
> 
> 2. Yo gané todas las competencias de atletismo en la escuela. - ¡Qué va! Si después de correr 20m ya estás asfixiada.
> _Até parece! Você não consegue nem correr 20 m que já fica sem fôlego!_
> (fiz uma tradução livre)
> Acrescentei o isso sim, que também acrescentamos para dar ênfase.


 

Ao menos em SP é exatamente como detalha Vanda, somado, é claro, ao "Fala sério...."


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Yo diría que el "quem me dera" es como el "ya quisiera yo" en español.


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Vanda, acho que já percebi


----------



## Tomby

Suazguanamisqua said:


> Yo diría que el "quem me dera" es como el "ya quisiera yo" en español.


A propósito, na Europa estamos em Primavera: 
"...ai funesta Primavera! *Quem me dera*, quem nos dera ter morrido nesse dia..."
(Fado Primavera, Letra de David Mourão-Ferreira) 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## orquídea selvagem

No português/Brasileiro fica assim:

1-Te deram aumento?
Que nada! ao contrário estão reduzindo os gastos/custos.

2-Eu ganhei todas as competições de atletismo na escola!
Até parece! Depois de correr 20m já estás sem fôlego.
Espero sirva.


----------



## Tomby

Muitas destas expressões portuguesas têm o equivalente na gíria madrilena "_cheli_". Neste contexto temos, entre muitas, as seguintes: 
- _¿Te estás quedando conmigo, tío?_
- _¿Me estás vacilando?_
Cumprimentos!
Link da gíria _cheli._

TT.


----------

